
Washington's Sunni Myth - chad_oliver
http://warontherocks.com/2016/08/washingtons-sunni-myth-and-the-civil-wars-in-syria-and-iraq/
======
woodpanel
It's no coincidence that this myth is spin-doctored by the West's imaginative
ally Saudi-Arabia.

The one country that uses the salafi-radicalization of Islam the way the Papal
States used it's catholic churches: to bully countries and to keep it's own
regime in power against domestic rivals.

In this Saudi PR-stunt Radical Islam is to serve as the counter identity Arabs
should rally behind, instead of democracy, socialism, liberalism or
nationalism. Because all these four are a direct threat to the feudalist Saudi
Regime.

Wether Al Qaida, Boko Haram or the SS of the 21st century, ISIS, they all
originate in the decades old Saudi program to educate and radicalize muslim
theologians throughout the world.

